# First Photos of Facelifted Audi Q7 V12 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi AG has released the first photos of the facelifted Q7 V12 TDI following yesterday's information flow of the standard SUV's freshening. Changes to the V12 TDI are slightly less obvious than the LED-focused changes for the standard Q7. 








Outwardly, the taillights are perhaps the easiest indicator. The front headlight cluster remains the same as early Q7s, with DRL LEDs lower in the intakes - identical to the pre-facelift V12 TDI.








Inside, the changes become more noticeable. There's even more Audi Exclusive leather on the dashboard and the big Q's carbon fiber trim gets aluminum trim consistent with the facelift.
More photos and high-res imagery after the jumps.
* Fourtitude 2010 Audi Q7 V12 TDI Photo Gallery *
* Audi.de Q7 V12 TDI Website *


----------

